# Suppe Overtures



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,

What is the best recording of Suppe Overtures out there? The one on Naxos with Alfred Walter or the one on Chandos with Neeme Jarvi or both? (I have the Paray recording on Mercury already).

(Note: I'm also interested in Suppe's other music, preferably on the same CD if possible. Jarvi offers this, but I am only going to buy it if there is positive feedback. PrestoClassical is positive about this CD. Will a SACD play on a regular Panasonic CD player?

Thank you

Louis Solomons


----------

